# Hi--I've just rejoined



## cyndiew (Jun 16, 2007)

Hi folks! I used to frequent this site every single night for years and years, back when I was still working. I was a legal assistant. Finally, I couldn't stand the pain of sitting at a computer all day long anymore so I had to give up my job, and I went on disability. Have had fibro since 1980. Stopped working in 2003. One month after I quit, I had a disk rupture in my back. Three years after that mishap I finaly gave in and underwent lumbar surgery. I've recently passed the one year mark in my recovery. I got myself messed up in trying to renew my membership here so I've lost all my message credits, but I can live with that I guess.I seem to be having quite a lot of trouble lately so thought I'd come back to this, this BEST site I've ever used.I've already seen a couple of familiar names.OK, so that's my official "Hello" and I hope it finds you all well. I'll be popping in with a few questions soon, but mostly I'll probably be just a lurker. I will, of course, leave entries based upon my personal experiences that I think might be of help to any given poster. Can't sit here any longer tonight so my first question will have to wait until tomorrow.Oh! Bummer! The cute li'l avatar that I picked out didn't appear! Well, Toodles!Cyndie


----------



## Feisty (Aug 14, 2000)

Hi CyndieW.







Welcome back! May I ask what your screen name was long, long ago? I think I may remember you.


----------



## cyndiew (Jun 16, 2007)

Feisty said:


> Hi CyndieW.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Hi there Feisty. Well, 27 years of fibro has left my memory in pretty sad shape, but I probably just used Cyndie. When I tried to use that again when re-signing up, it said it was in use by another member. I think am the only person in the world who uses that odd spelling, so maybe it was still registered to my old member self. Anyway, my recall works veeeeerrryy slooooowllly when it works at all, so maybe I'll remember it later on--probably at an inappropriate time, but Ooohhh Welll!I also recognize your screen name. Thanks for the welcome. As I begin to read entries from any names I recognize, it'll be interesting to see who has found his or her magical solutions and who are sill searching. I hope every single person has seen improvement. G'night!Cyndie P.S. So that cute li'l avatar does work after all! If you review your message it doesn't appear, but I see it does once you post. I see other new stuff here too. Will have to have a look around.


----------

